

Don Dodge: living on the web - gvb
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/12/google-chrome-cr-48-notebook-instant-on-always-connected-no-hassles.html

======
gvb
The first 90% is mostly promotion. The last tidbit is interesting:

 _It has been a little over a year since [Don left] Microsoft and joining
Google. In that year [Don has] not once used a desktop application on [his]
Macbook Pro. [He is] living on the web, totally through the Chrome web
browser. Gmail for email, and Google Docs for spreadsheets, word processing,
and presentations. [He] even [uses] the Gmail Chat for IM, Video Chat for
video conferencing, and Call Phone to make phone calls through [his] laptop.
Of course [his] Android cell phone is used for most calls. [He uses] Picasa
and Flickr for photos, Facebook, Buzz, and Twitter for social stuff._

 _[Don] wanted to see what it would be like living totally on the web with no
client desktop software. It has been totally fine. This month [Don is]
completing the move by giving up [his] Macbook Pro and using the Chrome OS
Cr-48 Notebook. Nothing but the Web!_

